# Turning yellow, should I be concerned?



## Sammy (Jan 22, 2017)

Is this something I should seek immediate medical attention for? It happened pretty suddenly, noticed it 2 hours or so ago. I'm on 375mg ED day 3. My skin is yellow and the whites of my eyes are very light yellow.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2017)

I haven't heard of dnp doing this. Sounds like jaundice. See the doc.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 22, 2017)

DNP isn't hepatoxic and the yellowness (including your eyes) is a side effect that was listed in the original research, albeit a rare one.

It is not as serious as it may appear and does go away with time especially now that you've hopefully dropped the dose down to take into account the temperature issues.
My advice would be to bump up your water intake and see what happens in a few days. If it's still an issue then stop the cycle, simple as that.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 22, 2017)

What's your temp?  U sure Ur caps r 125 per?  Just saying what  if they're 250 per...    Dnp nothing to f with.    That's why u start with low dose for 1-2 days,  see how your body reacts... 

But even if you haven't taken Dnp  yellow eyes and skin are a concern.  Liver gallbladder etc..  Hep C.  Etc...  Go to a doc.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 22, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> DNP isn't hepatoxic and the yellowness (including your eyes) is a side effect that was listed in the original research, albeit a rare one.
> 
> It is not as serious as it may appear and does go away with time especially now that you've hopefully dropped the dose down to take into account the temperature issues.
> My advice would be to bump up your water intake and see what happens in a few days. If it's still an issue then stop the cycle, simple as that.



When you say stop the cycle if issues persist, is it because this side effect being indicative of DNP being bad (more so than usual) for my personal body chemistry or is it more you telling me stop because I don't like being yellow?



StoliFTW said:


> What's your temp?  U sure Ur caps r 125 per?  Just saying what  if they're 250 per...    Dnp nothing to f with.    That's why u start with low dose for 1-2 days,  see how your body reacts...
> 
> But even if you haven't taken Dnp  yellow eyes and skin are a concern.  Liver gallbladder etc..  Hep C.  Etc...  Go to a doc.



They are 250mg caps, I take 1 cap every 18 hours. 
My temp is currently sitting at high 97's..it was higher earlier (mid 99's encroaching in the 100s), if the 36 hour half life is correct the dose halved about 2 hours ago so I contribute having a more normal temp to that. I am dropping my dose because of the high temps.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 22, 2017)

Sammy said:


> When you say stop the cycle if issues persist, is it because this side effect being indicative of DNP being bad (more so than usual) for my personal body chemistry or is it more you telling me stop because I don't like being yellow?



I'm saying stop the cycle because of how you feel, the yellowness, and the temperature...it's heading down a bad path.

Honestly man, going straight to 375mg with no titration was a bad move. So was the 250mg every 18hrs nonsense, your making things really difficult when they don't need to be. The vast majority of this could've been avoided.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 22, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Sammy said:
> 
> 
> > When you say stop the cycle if issues persist, is it because this side effect being indicative of DNP being bad (more so than usual) for my personal body chemistry or is it more you telling me stop because I don't like being yellow?
> ...


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 22, 2017)

Sammy said:


> So your is your recommendation stop now or drop my dose like planned, up water intake and assess further? I just asked a friend of mine and he says he doesn't see it, so now I don't know if it's really there or if it's me getting in my head.



I'm saying stop the cycle. 
No offence but it's become abundantly clear that you don't really know what your doing here (not a critique on you, more on where you got your info from - "orangejuicer" I suspect) so stop, reassess and come up with a better plan should you wish to try again sometime in the future.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 22, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I'm saying stop the cycle.
> No offence but it's become abundantly clear that you don't really know what your doing here (not a critique on you, more on where you got your info from - "orangejuicer" I suspect) so stop, reassess and come up with a better plan should you wish to try again sometime in the future.



Ok I will stop the cycle immediately. Thank you for the help.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 22, 2017)

Sammy said:


> Ok I will stop the cycle immediately. Thank you for the help.



Nice dude, glad you are stopping... Most guys dont listen because their pride gets in the way. Much respect to you sir... Now read up and form a new plan and feel free to ask questions along the way.


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 22, 2017)

Might still wanna visit the doctor. Just saying. Jaundice and all


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 22, 2017)

Had a friend in highschool whos mom was consistantly chain smoking and drinking wine in her bedroom.

Hair skin nails and teeth yellow as butter looks really weird.

You stopping the cycle is highly logical.

High 5


----------



## Sammy (Jan 22, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I'm saying stop the cycle because of how you feel, the yellowness, and the temperature...it's heading down a bad path.
> 
> Honestly man, going straight to 375mg with no titration was a bad move. So was the 250mg every 18hrs nonsense, your making things really difficult when they don't need to be. The vast majority of this could've been avoided.







automatondan said:


> Nice dude, glad you are stopping... Most guys dont listen because their pride gets in the way. Much respect to you sir... Now read up and form a new plan and feel free to ask questions along the way.





I've been reading and realize now that individual response plays a huge role in DNP, so even though 375mg may not be much for others, for my body that may be a lot. Would it be unreasonable to give it a week for the rest of the DNP to clear out then resume with 250mg ED or maybe even EOD at first to assess?


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 22, 2017)

A week off and then continue again? Bro do you care about your health???


----------



## Sammy (Jan 22, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> A week off and then continue again? Bro do you care about your health???



Yes which is why I'm here asking questions so I can learn... if I didn't care I would of just continued the cycle


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 22, 2017)

Sammy said:


> I've been reading and realize now that individual response plays a huge role in DNP, so even though 375mg may not be much for others, for my body that may be a lot. Would it be unreasonable to give it a week for the rest of the DNP to clear out then resume with 250mg ED or maybe even EOD at first to assess?



I don't think its unreasonable to try again, at a lower dose, in a few weeks time PROVIDED you spend that time researching. 

We are here to help and you certainly seem willing to be helped, so by all means do some extra reading and then if you have any extra questions we'll be happy to answer them


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 23, 2017)

I turn yellow every time I run DNP. 

Skin, eyes, semen, you name it. All gets yellow. Especially my eyes. It all goes away (for me) a few weeks after I stop.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 23, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> I turn yellow every time I run DNP.
> 
> Skin, eyes, semen, you name it. All gets yellow. Especially my eyes. It all goes away (for me) a few weeks after I stop.


And no one says anything?


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 23, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> And no one says anything?



Absolutely everyone I come in contact with does.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 23, 2017)

If anyone here has a kid that as a baby really liked carrots? I turned my kid orange numerous times because he loved carrots so much. Its the same thing. Like any place with a lot of cartilage like your ears, nose, cuticles and under your fingernails. Its that ghostly looking color. 





Please tell me im not the only one that ever turned their kid orange?


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 23, 2017)

Lmao i got an 8 month old and I only give him foods with carrots once or twice a week in fear he gets orange.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 23, 2017)

I legit have pictures of my kid with a bright orange nose and ears in the "play at wedding" stack of pics. 

For a while that is all he wanted to eat.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 23, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> If anyone here has a kid that as a baby really liked carrots? I turned my kid orange numerous times because he loved carrots so much. Its the same thing. Like any place with a lot of cartilage like your ears, nose, cuticles and under your fingernails. Its that ghostly looking color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was one of these kids. My parents have lots of pictures.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 24, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> I turn yellow every time I run DNP.
> 
> Skin, eyes, semen, you name it. All gets yellow. Especially my eyes. It all goes away (for me) a few weeks after I stop.




What is your excuse when they ask you?


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 24, 2017)

"I have no idea. I'm a construction worker, not a doctor...."


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 24, 2017)

Orange kids?  Easy get up for halloween.
Paint the hair green put on some shorts and theyll be oompa loompas


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 24, 2017)

#TheMatrix said:


> Orange kids?  Easy get up for halloween.
> Paint the hair green put on some shorts and theyll be oompa loompas



I died reading this. That's absolutely genius.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 24, 2017)

Yellowing of the eyes and skin is indicative of jaundice i.e.: hepatotoxixity, elevated liver enzymes etc.  Stop the cycle.  I wouldn't mess with the shit again but that's just me.  Ya only got one liver.  If it was kidney related I'd say f**k it cause you always have another one


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 24, 2017)

Mind2muscle said:


> Yellowing of the eyes and skin is indicative of jaundice i.e.: hepatotoxixity, elevated liver enzymes etc.  Stop the cycle.  I wouldn't mess with the shit again but that's just me.  Ya only got one liver.  If it was kidney related I'd say f**k it cause you always have another one



OOOOR it has something to do with the fact that DNP is bright neon yellow dye... But I mean, lets fear monger. 




Guys, its not Jaundice.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 25, 2017)

#TheMatrix said:


> Orange kids?  Easy get up for halloween.
> Paint the hair green put on some shorts and theyll be oompa loompas


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2017)

like i always said dnp is disgusting


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 22, 2017)

Definetaly Jaundice, very dangerous. I would be stopping immediately and seeking medical attention. Liver is taking a beating.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 23, 2017)

So you bumped a 3 month old thread to speak on a subject you clearly have no idea about...?


NOT Jaundice, everyone carry on.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 23, 2017)

Anyone else notice that he never posted again after this thread? Shit, it could have very well been jaundice that he may have had prior to the DNP. The dude kept worrying more about when he could start again rather than getting checked by a doc. Hopefully the poor bastard isn't dead. #REALTALK


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 24, 2017)

I was on an ALS ambulance for six years that's the only reason I said that.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 24, 2017)

Slzy54 said:


> I was on an ALS ambulance for six years that's the only reason I said that.



Yea I went through the EMS course as well and although all I did was spend 2 years as BLS (I have my NREMTB), if you do your research on DNP, you would know that turning yellow is a semi common side effect.


----------



## Slzy54 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh no shit. Ya I haven't so I apologize. That's crazy though.  I know I would be 
pretty concerned research or not. Thanks for the insight tho.


----------

